# All London Squatter Comic



## undine (Nov 1, 2015)

undine submitted a new file to the StP library:

All London Squatter Comic - Published : 16th February 1990. Is really more of a zine then a comic



> About squatting in Uk.
> View attachment 26447
> Covers brief history of squatting, what is squatting?, Talks about A.S.S (advisory service for squatters, which was 15 years old at the time of this zines publication), some different squatting collectives in the uk and a page on squatting around the world.



Click here for more information on this file.


----------

